
Human Rights Groups Tell Google to Cancel Its China Censorship Plan - jbegley
https://theintercept.com/2018/08/28/google-china-censorship-plan-human-rights/
======
writepub
This is absurd. Why apply morals selectively to Google? Where were these
organizations when Apple handed over Chinese iCloud operations to a government
backed shell company, or recently removed hundreds of apps that facilitated
bypassing the great firewall. There are scores of American companies operating
in China, Microsoft even offered censorsed search, so why bully Google alone
here?

It's almost as if internal Google employees have lobbied their favorite
charities to take a stance, or else ...

~~~
benchaney
If you want to make a change, you have to start somewhere. There is nothing
absurd about that.

~~~
writepub
Of course it's absurd to ignore American companies of similar stature (Apple,
Amazon, Microsoft,...) who set shop in China much much earlier, and
selectively target Google.

Provide one logical reason that can back such hypocrisy

------
client4
The Google-China human-rights narrative feels more like human-rights activists
know they will get headlines with Google+Human Rights+China right now. The US
heavily depends on China for raw materials and manufactured goods which
arguably contributes more to China's financial well being than a new search
engine. If anything HR activist should be stoking the trade war flame to nerf
China even though IMHO free trade does more to spread freedom than
isolationism.

------
math_and_stuff
I am genuinely frightened by how little respect a coalition statement from 14
human rights organizations is being given. Please at least read their
arguments.

~~~
about_help
There are plenty of shills paid to dismiss these articles, and plenty of
apologists who have dismissed morality and ethics for a variety of reasons.

Do not ever take internet comments as good representations of humanity's
opinions. Most people don't have the framework to realize how bad these things
are, but thankfully we have such Human Rights Groups around to help inform
people.

These internet discussions are the first line of defense for the shills, they
sow FUD which suppresses a lot of action because at the least people think
"what's the point, no one else seems to care."

~~~
math_and_stuff
Thank you. I needed that.

